# Partial Thyroidectomy - Post Test Results



## sgentry (Jul 13, 2016)

I had a partial thyroidectomy on August 10 due to a tumor that was suspicious for cancer. It was a benign hurthle cell tumor. I had blood work done on September 14. Below are my results. Based on these results, I'm wondering if I'm going to end up needing meds?

Free T3 - 4.98 (4.26 - 8.10)

Free T4 - .86 (.78 - 2.19)

TSH - 2.430 (0.470 - 4.68)

Thyroid Peroxidase - 8.43 (<35)

Thyroglobulin Ab - <0.9 - (0.0 - 4.0)

Thyroglobulin - 9.1 - (1.3 - 31.8)

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Free T3 - 4.98 (4.26 - 8.10)
> 
> Free T4 - .86 (.78 - 2.19)
> 
> TSH - 2.430 (0.470 - 4.68)


These labs reflect being in a hypo state.

Goal is 1/2 - 3/4 of range for both FT-4 and FT-3.

How do you feel?


----------



## sgentry (Jul 13, 2016)

I sometimes feel tired (need 3 hour nap) and just feel like I'm having difficulty concentrating. I'm not sure if concentration is a sign of hypo or not. Was hoping to avoid meds but may need to try them at some point.

Thank you!


----------

